# Arnold Schwarzenegger Mr. Olympia 1975



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger Mr. Olympia 1975 *






YouTube Video


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 26, 2011)

The man.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 26, 2011)

Imo bodybuilders looked so much better in the 1970s. Not just Arnold I mean all the top bodybuilders then compared to now days.


----------



## Walnutz (Jan 27, 2011)

The legend.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 27, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> Imo bodybuilders looked so much better in the 1970s. Not just Arnold I mean all the top bodybuilders then compared to now days.



Agree 100%!


----------



## Rodja (Jan 27, 2011)

Frank Zane is still the pinnacle of BBing to me.  Sadly, in this era, he wouldn't even place at the nationals.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 27, 2011)

He was way ahead of his time.  Sort of set a standard at the pinnacle of human muscular development and then everyone shot well past that if that makes any sense.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 27, 2011)

NOw days its all about how big you can get. I put my Pumping Iron dvd in the other day and man did those guys look much better than todays pros.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw Mr. Wonder "Arnold" in a video(you tube) with his daughter, they were downtown having lunch. He was driving an orange colored car...I love the cigar he is with through the whole video, including when he is driving.

Maybe from Cuba? 

thanx for the posts on Arnold!


----------



## chesty4 (Jan 27, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> Imo bodybuilders looked so much better in the 1970s. Not just Arnold I mean all the top bodybuilders then compared to now days.



   I agree. No hgh guts back then. The vaccuum pose is looooong gone I'm afraid. I enjoy seing today's bb'ers but the standards have changed and the mass monsters rule today. Aesthetics are important, but unfortunately not as important as mass. That's why people say today's pros would blow out the bb's of yesterday. Also, today's pros don't have the charisma that Arnold had (has).


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 27, 2011)

chesty4 said:


> I agree. No hgh guts back then. The vaccuum pose is looooong gone I'm afraid. I enjoy seing today's bb'ers but the standards have changed and the mass monsters rule today. Aesthetics are important, but unfortunately not as important as mass. That's why people say today's pros would blow out the bb's of yesterday. Also, today's pros don't have the charisma that Arnold had (has).


 
Agree 100%. Im not a fan of the huge guts. I wonder if it will start going back to the way it was in the 70s.....probably not though. Frank Zane had an awesome physique IMO. Hell Arnold and Lou were plenty big. I mean in the year 2025 are guys gonna be bigger than they are now?


----------



## Kagigi (Jan 27, 2011)

wish my waistline looked like that...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2011)

It's rare that I find a pic of _Ahnuld _that I haven't seen before. Here's one...


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 27, 2011)

I so wish that look would come back in to play.  The bloated gut, so not attractive.  I get why things are the why they are, but the look sucks.  No one wants a guys who has a gut that looks like he is ready to give birth.  Just saying.


----------



## Built (Jan 27, 2011)

Agree 100%. Zane looked hot. Cutler, um, no.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2011)

True but when you see a bb as big as jay cutler guest pose (in person) its pretty damn impressive!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 27, 2011)

Prince,

Rick, my friend who is truly more natural then anything else, feels the same way.  That the gear is down to a scientific tee, and that size and amounts are too impressive.

He is a solid thick ass guy, and a sweetie to boot but 9 10ths of him is natural.  Kinda nice to see that massive size done without the need for roids.  Like our one beauty here said, she really feels that the need for roids if their to compete.  I won't agree, but she has a valid point, because of the size one can achieve as well the costs.  Christ, Rick pointed out that Ronnie had 65K was his just his gear bill.

Can we have a highest gear contest, with photos before and after "Contest"  Then our sponsors and such could get in this as well.  Maybe a nice photo shot in a mag for the winner (s)?????


----------



## Built (Jan 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> True but when you see a bb as big as jay cutler guest pose (in person) its pretty damn impressive!



It is - I just saw him in Vegas - but I shook hands with Zane.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

Built said:


> It is - I just saw him in Vegas - but I shook hands with Zane.



I don't get it? 
are you implying that you respect Frank more than Jay because Jay uses more steroids than Frank did and Jay is much more successful in bodybuilding?


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2011)

Nope. I'm saying I liked Zane's physique better. I've seen both of them pose; Cutler in person. I took the time to meet Zane. I bought one of his pix. Cutler's, I wouldn't want to frame and look at. Not aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2011)

I will add that it was patently obvious to the most casual of observers that Cutler was going to win it this year. He looked like robocop. His shoulders are ridiculous.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

Built said:


> Nope. I'm saying I liked Zane's physique better. I've seen both of them pose; Cutler in person. I took the time to meet Zane. I bought one of his pix. Cutler's, I wouldn't want to frame and look at. Not aesthetically pleasing to me.



Fair enough, but Frank is a 'has been' and Jay is the current Mr.O. 

I am just messing with you, I never like Frank Zane, nor do I think he deserved the Mr. O title. I saw him do this personal training seminar a few years back and he just seems like a prick. I also was not impressed with his outdated knowledge he was giving these young guys. 

I have met Jay twice and I bought one of his videos, he just seems like a down to earth guy, no ego and has unbelievable amount of dedication and discipline. Lets face it Jay does not have the superior genetics as say Phil Heath, but Jay has this no fail work ethic and give 100% every time. AND, despite Phil Heath being Jays #1 competition Jay helped Phil with his training and prep out in Vegas! The other thing that impresses me about Jay is the way he stays in good shape year around for all of his guest posing gigs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

Built said:


> I will add that it was patently obvious to the most casual of observers that Cutler was going to win it this year. He looked like robocop. His shoulders are ridiculous.



agreed, and that is Phil Heath's biggest weaknesss, he has a narrow shoulder girdle and his arms over power his delts and chest.


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2011)

Cutler has gone on record with some rather insulting things to say about female bodybuilders. It was unprofessional and condescending, considering what he does for a living.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

Built said:


> Cutler has gone on record with some rather insulting things to say about female bodybuilders. It was unprofessional and condescending, considering what he does for a living.



Really? I would like to read that, although female bodybuilding will be dead and gone soon, that is what the new Physique division is for, basically to replace female bodybuilding. I completely respect female bodybuilders, however I don't like it when they abuse steroids and basically turn themselves into men, not a good look.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 28, 2011)

Prince,

Can I ask for a moment with this bbing for the female and the death of the steroid salesman, for Female BBing?  So, it is to assume that this "new Physique division  is the "replacement"?  

I feel you, with your opinions on the masculine qualities that have been attributed by the use from the female bbers, by Steroids, but is it safe to assume that with more research that an alternative(s) for curving such outcomes is a never? 
(I am shocked, at this ending!!!!)

The use of steroids in many meds is where I will still reach out,and ask for research.  The proof is always in the papers that accompany  your meds (ladies in particular) SIDE AFFECTS:  the growth of unwanted hairs, especially Black (bad deal if your a blonde) and so forth.

I know that the women never got their fair share of true "spotlight" time. And that without their true dedication, many people wouldn't had made money, without their sales to those women.  

very saddened

I'd love to hear the "Cutler" interview, with regards to the female bbers.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

I truly believe it will be the replacement, we have a couple of head NPC judges on this board and one of them is training now to compete in women's Physique.

*IslandGirl and **ParadiseCup*


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2011)

Prince said:


> Really? I would like to read that


He said it in the interview you posted:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...utler-i-don-t-do-steroids-2010-interview.html



> , although female bodybuilding will be dead and gone soon, that is what the new Physique division is for, basically to replace female bodybuilding. I completely respect female bodybuilders, however I don't like it *when they abuse steroids* and basically turn themselves into men, not a good look.


See, I don't like the look when men "abuse" steroids, either. To me, it's the same argument. It's just a question of aesthetics, and you're as entitled to your opinion as I am, and as Cutler is for that matter. The problem is that for Cutler, he's voicing his opinion publicly about women who compete in the same sport he does. That's where I take issue. 

I would have respected him at least for a diplomatic response. I mean, he lied flat-out about his own steroid use; for professional reasons of course - he must or MuscleTech would drop his ass in a heartbeat. Why not at least give a courteous answer about female bodybuilding? When asked "do you like female bodybuilders" he could have said "those women work hard" and left it at that. 

I paid a lot of money to see him win the Mr. O, and as a female bodybuilder, he lost a fan with me when he gave that interview.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, not to knock Arnold nor any other party of political stuff, but has anyone seen this movie?

*Gerrymandering*


interesting subject matter though...should get to in this year's time.


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *It's rare that I find a pic of Ahnuld that I haven't seen before*. Here's one...


here are two I have not seen before.


----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 1, 2011)

Of all the bodybuilders out there, Arnold is by far my favorite.  Not only was he ahead of his time, but he knew how to play the game and psyche out his competition.  He had a confidence that was like no other.

As for all of the remarks about Jay Cutler, the fact remains that he is the reigning Mr Olympia.  And the thing that makes this man so impressive was his ability to come back after being beaten.  This would usually mark the end of a bodybuilder's career after a loss like that.  All it did was bring out the best in him and he came back better than ever.  I have to say that he will once again be the favorite in this year's Mr Olympia and deservedly so.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 2, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> NOw days its all about how big you can get. I put my Pumping Iron dvd in the other day and man did those guys look much better than todays pros.


 
I completely agree.


----------

